# Welcome to HGVC, I think...



## rgong (Aug 14, 2011)

Well, I bought HGVC resale from another TUG member, and am very happy about becoming part of the HGVC family. However, the sale and transfer was completed at least 2-3 months ago and there's been complete silence from HGVC. Until last week - I got a bill for the club dues. No "welcome to HGVC", no "here's how the club works," etc. I originally purchased HGVC retail and then rescinded after finding TUG last winter, and subsequently joined TUG and did more research prior to buying a resale week. And I'm convinced HGVC is a great program that meets the needs of our family based on the what many of you said here on the HGVC forum. However... shouldn't I have gotten a little more love from HGVC as a new member, or is that reserved for those paying full freight? Or are they just ticked that I rescinded and then turned around and bought resale?


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 14, 2011)

When you buy resale, you are lucky if you get anything.  Remember,  HGVC didn't make a cent off your resale purchase and your maintenance fees actually go to the HOA for maintenance of the resort - not to HGVC (although they do make a percent.)

TUG is your best source for info.


----------



## loafingcactus (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm a retail buyer, my web access is supposed to be up tomorrow and I haven't heard a thing since the sale except a bizarrely over packaged thank you letter... I just knew I was supposed to have web access within about 30 days and called on Friday to check the status.  I think we're past the luv stage. ;-)

Your web access should be up... Call em on Monday if you don't have it.

Have you found the online book?  If not lemme know and I'll hunt down the link... the book is the only thing they've given me that has been useful/nice.

Eta: Here's the book.  The points for the resorts with lots of pretty pictures in the front and all the club rules in the back.


http://multimedia.hiltongrandvacations.com/mg/images/member_guide_2011/eng/pdf/ios.pdf


----------



## yumdrey (Aug 14, 2011)

you will get a HGVC info packages next January.
HGVC always sent me a book which has more system info and resort list, etc...
I bought all my HGVC from resale market.
They didn't send me any welcome letter or info package until Jan.

About Club due... I don't know why HGVC sent a new bill to you. Maybe they charge club due to each owner?


----------



## conarth (Aug 14, 2011)

It takes a few months to set things up.  Especially lately.   The last few resales has taken 2-4 months to setup.   The RCI account setup is extremely slow, be patient on that.   You may have to call them but eventually they will send you the book and welcome info.   I was just on the phone with them this week to correct some account errors.  They claim the Mrytle Beach sales have put them behind in paperwork.


----------



## rgong (Aug 14, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> When you buy resale, you are lucky if you get anything.  Remember,  HGVC didn't make a cent off your resale purchase and your maintenance fees actually go to the HOA for maintenance of the resort - not to HGVC (although they do make a percent.)
> 
> TUG is your best source for info.



Yep, I agree TUG is and has been a great source of info and I couldn't have done the research and purchase without all you good folks.

No, I didn't expect them to send me flowers or anything, but I didn't even get a courtesy mailing from them with "here's your member number, here's the phone number you call when you want to use your points, here's how to set up web access" and other basic stuff like that. Other HGVC members on this forum have often mentioned how HGVC, aside from the sales cretins, is a well-run operation. Based on the relatively high satisfaction of HGVC members in TUG, I expected (maybe wrongly) a little more from them at the outset. OTOH, I guess I did get the member number when I got the bill for the club dues (fortunately MF's are waived until next year)


----------



## Talent312 (Aug 14, 2011)

In a couple of weeks, you'll get new Hilton Honors cards, Silver VIP status, unless you already hold a higher-tier membership. About the same time, or maybe a week later, you'll get HGVC membership cards. Its about the only welcome you'll get. They're useless.

But once you have your account #'s, you can go to each website and sign up for onlinne access.


----------



## chriskre (Aug 14, 2011)

Don't worry, you'll be assigned a salesman soon who will call you to see how you are liking the club and offer to upgrade you to someting more than what you bought.  They're very nice about it and will offer to answer any questions you might have about HGVC.  Of course if you hang out here long enough you'll know more than they do in about a week.


----------



## Talent312 (Aug 14, 2011)

chriskre said:


> Don't worry, you'll be assigned a salesman soon who will... offer to answer any questions you might have about HGVC.



Of course, their answer to just about any question will be that you need to buy more points, and
... By gosh!, they have such-a-deal on a trade-in...  Beware the money changers.


----------



## UWSurfer (Aug 14, 2011)

There's no rule that prevents you from contacting them and getting ball rolling.   They likely have a member number for you and can send out the club member guide book for this year with the info on how to use the system.

That's what we did when we bought our first resale week and were anxious to get access to the member side of the website.

As has been said before, TUG will be your best resource but give the a call tomorrow and ask to get what you need to get going.

http://www.hiltongrandvacations.com/

800-932-4482


----------



## cooper0038 (Aug 15, 2011)

Just closed on my Hilton purchase and the pretty junk mail will make it to you along with the sales pitch/welcome phone call.  I was impatient and called, got my account number, called back to get into the system and all is working well now.  RCI takes a few weeks to see the portal.  I did get a club dues bill very promply though.


----------



## Remy (Aug 15, 2011)

I received a bill promptly after one of my purchases as well. It was for that year's MF and club dues, even though the MF was paid by the previous owner for that year. It took several phone calls, but they eventually fixed it. It made me very diligent about double-checking the invoices from HGVC. I've found one more smaller error since.

After my first purchase I received the giant packet with the member guide. It took a phone call to get set up with my member number and the online portal. Several weeks later the member card showed up.


----------



## gnorth16 (Aug 15, 2011)

cooper0038 said:


> Just closed on my Hilton purchase and the pretty junk mail will make it to you along with the sales pitch/welcome phone call.  I was impatient and called, got my account number, called back to get into the system and all is working well now.  RCI takes a few weeks to see the portal.  I did get a club dues bill very promply though.




Now that I found the RCI portal on the HGVC site, Can I not book an extra week without exchanging (terrible idea) or useing the last call option?


----------



## Talent312 (Aug 15, 2011)

gnorth16 said:


> Now that I found the RCI portal on the HGVC site, can I not book an extra week without exchanging (terrible idea) or using the last call option?



_An RCI Exchange is not a terrible idea. Far from it..._

Booking an RCI unit often costs significantly fewer points than the same size HGVC unit and can be a point-saver. Book any number of weeks (or nights) you want, as long as you have enuff points availale (there's a total on the RCI welcome page). Points are deducted after you confirm your reservation.  

As for "last call," never had the pleasure, as I prefer HGVC's "Open Season," but you may need to call the HGVC's RCI desk.


----------



## gnorth16 (Aug 17, 2011)

True it can be a point saver, however, a straight cash to exchange value (when doing a straight booking on RCI weeks), there are better ways to use your points.

For example, I could get a 2BR Paniolo Greens  (shell in HI) for 4800 points, which is considerably less than the Bay Club or HHV.  But I could also purchase the same week for $1160.99 CDN.  IMO, my point allotment is worth more (and in the end costs more than that per year)

I would rather use my points on HGVC properties only and if required, get an additional week from RCI, II or the TUG Marketplace.  HGVC points are at a premium, unless trading like for like (DVC, Marriott, some Starwood), I would not trade my HGVC into RCI.


----------



## Remy (Aug 17, 2011)

4,800 points costs more than US$1186.47? Ouch.


----------



## kool_kat (Aug 17, 2011)

Other than my first exchange into Hawaii through Hilton, I have exclusively exchanged my points through RCI.  I definitely think it is a money/point saver.  I've exchanged for the Manhattan Club, Hilton Club NY, Houses @ Summer Bay, DVC, & have Aruba lined up for next year.  I figured the two New York exchanges cost me approximately $100 - 125 a night.  Try getting a nice hotel room in mid-town Manhattan for that price.

You maybe could get a better deal by exchanging less expense timeshares, but I don't want to own them.  You can still get good value when you exchange HGVC through RCI.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Aug 17, 2011)

rgong said:


> Well, I bought HGVC resale from another TUG member, and am very happy about becoming part of the HGVC family. However, the sale and transfer was completed at least 2-3 months ago and there's been complete silence from HGVC. Until last week - I got a bill for the club dues. No "welcome to HGVC", no "here's how the club works," etc. I originally purchased HGVC retail and then rescinded after finding TUG last winter, and subsequently joined TUG and did more research prior to buying a resale week. And I'm convinced HGVC is a great program that meets the needs of our family based on the what many of you said here on the HGVC forum. However... shouldn't I have gotten a little more love from HGVC as a new member, or is that reserved for those paying full freight? Or are they just ticked that I rescinded and then turned around and bought resale?



rgong:

Welcome to HGVC and TUGBBS.  I am sure you will have a great experience with HGVC and TUGBBS.


----------



## gnorth16 (Aug 17, 2011)

Remy said:


> 4,800 points costs more than US$1186.47? Ouch.



If you factor in the MF, dues and average out the cost over a 20 year (length of use), for me, it is within a few dollars and for those who bought retail it would be significantly more.  My point is, similar to cruises, RV exchanges and other benefits with HGVC, they are not the best use of points. Other than the short term inventory at non HGVC destinations I don't feel I will be able to take advantage of the RCI portal.... Time will tell.


----------



## loafingcactus (Aug 18, 2011)

gnorth16 said:


> If you factor in the MF, dues and average out the cost over a 20 year (length of use), for me, it is within a few dollars and for those who bought retail it would be significantly more.  My point is, similar to cruises, RV exchanges and other benefits with HGVC, they are not the best use of points. Other than the short term inventory at non HGVC destinations I don't feel I will be able to take advantage of the RCI portal.... Time will tell.



I bought retail, am averaging my cost to zero (just in case) over 35 years, and still have cheaper points than that.

I used Ecxel to set up a cost sheet for all the eventualities as described in the member book, and RCI seems cost effective.  The cruises and houseboat etc. of course do not.


----------



## gnorth16 (Aug 18, 2011)

loafingcactus said:


> I bought retail, am averaging my cost to zero (just in case) over 35 years, and still have cheaper points than that.
> 
> I used Ecxel to set up a cost sheet for all the eventualities as described in the member book, and RCI seems cost effective.  The cruises and houseboat etc. of course do not.



*Nice idea with the spread sheets.*  When I reviewed my MF, I must have calculated the $114 fee twice!  Even without, the MF and the HGVC fee is $844/year (LV Bvld).  Over 20 years, I factor in $215 per year (to amortize to zero) and I value my points at $1059 per year.  That is for 5000 points per year.  Yes, a slight cost savings, but I have two other TS's that I could possibly trade.  Maybe becuase I a new, I value my HGVC points at a higher level than most RCI resorts, so I would rathe use my points at HGVC.


----------



## Remy (Aug 18, 2011)

I think the process of amortizing to $0 assigns too much cost to your points. Opportunity cost might be a better indicator of real cost than simply taking the purchase price and sending it to $0 over a period of time. Once you're done with the timeshare you'll have to go back and rework all these deals in your head if you sell your timeshare and get some money out of it. Of course, opportunity cost may be meaningless as well if that money would have gone into a hotel and been lost to a couple trips in year 1 of your ownership.

I do agree that the cruises and RVs are not a good use of points, but RCI can make for some great exchanges (with the frequent exception of the all-inclusive resorts).


----------



## loafingcactus (Aug 18, 2011)

I sort of agree.  But I also think that to guess what a timeshare, even Hilton, would be worth in 35 years is totally impossible.  And then taking the opportunity cost argument I guess once could refigure year by year for the gain or loss on value, with the theory that you could sell along the way if it becam too painful.  But there is some emotional benefit to figuring maximum pain and it still being a good deal (granted, you have to be under 40 for that to work... Though I also think that recommends TSs to the under-40 set all the more).


----------



## gnorth16 (Oct 31, 2011)

I had to come back and post about RCI.

I traded 4800 points into a 2BR Disney's Vero Beach for April 21.  

So I will have to take back what I said or I would be a hypocrite.   

Although many RCI resorts are not of the quality of HGVC, there are some good deals and worthwhile trades with in RCI. 

I could not get into any of the SW Fla HGVC properties, but I am delighted with this trade.


----------



## Talent312 (Oct 31, 2011)

gnorth16 said:


> I had to come back and post about RCI.
> I traded 4800 points into a 2BR Disney's Vero Beach for April 21.
> So I will have to take back what I said or I would be a hypocrite.



Quite all right. Many of us have had to eat crow, now and again.
Unless you want to return to the same places, it pays looks further afield.
I'm about to pull the trigger on a resort in Kauai.


----------



## gnorth16 (Oct 31, 2011)

My HGVC points are all used up for 2012 and 2013 (130 left, I think).  So any future plans will have to wait until at least January.

Hawaii is in the cards for 2013, but I am planning on trading a starwood (2013 deposit) through II for the one week and then staying 4-5 nights at a HGVC property with my 2014 points.

I only have 5000 points per year and I will always be borrowing them.  That is why I am constantly looking at more points and the least expensive way to add more, be it FAVC, MarBrisa, Affliated SW Florida or HGVC.


----------



## Talent312 (Nov 1, 2011)

gnorth16 said:


> I only have 5000 points per year and I will always be borrowing them.  That is why I am constantly looking at more points and the least expensive way to add more, be it FAVC, MarBrisa, Affliated SW Florida or HGVC.



As shocking as this may sound, HGVC is not the be-all and end-all in vacation travel.
Sometimes, they just don't offer what you want.
IOW, it isn't necessary to put all your travel eggs in one basket.


----------



## Remy (Nov 1, 2011)

gnorth16 said:


> be it FAVC



Remember FAVC points are a separate deal. FAVC allows you to book HGVC, but it's through the FAVC system. You cannot combine FAVC and HGVC points. FAVC also cannot be used to book GP resorts, Valdoro, or W 57th. Caveats apply.

http://www.loyaltyhacker.com/timesh...rship-in-fiesta-americana-vacation-club-favc/


----------



## Sandy VDH (Nov 2, 2011)

I used RCI to book back into the Hilton Club NYC, for 2,400 HGVC points for a studio.  A bargin in my book, even including the RCI exchange fee.

I could not even book this resort directly with HGVC and even though W 57th was also available, the free breakfast and evening cocktails were a better choice for me.


----------

